# Windows Media Player: Problem mit Farbdarstellung von Videos



## Stryke89 (3. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute...
Ich hab da so ein Problem. Wenn ich mit meinem Windows Media Player Videos abspiele, sind die Farbe des Videos völlig falsch dargestellt. Ich glaub die werden negativ dargestellt, also wo es blau sein sollte ist es orange, wo es schwarz sein soll ist es weiss, usw...
Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen? Wie kann ich Videos wieder normal angucken? Ist es nur Einstellungssache?

Schonmal danke im vorraus^^


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2006)

Stryke89 am 03.01.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute...
> Ich hab da so ein Problem. Wenn ich mit meinem Windows Media Player Videos abspiele, sind die Farbe des Videos völlig falsch dargestellt. Ich glaub die werden negativ dargestellt, also wo es blau sein sollte ist es orange, wo es schwarz sein soll ist es weiss, usw...
> Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen? Wie kann ich Videos wieder normal angucken? Ist es nur Einstellungssache?
> 
> Schonmal danke im vorraus^^



klann ein treiber oder ein codecproblem sein. tritt es bei allen videos auf oder nur zB bei avis? in letzterem mal zB bei http://www.divx.com neue codecs laden, sonstmal die treiber der graka ändern.


----------



## andeas (3. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 03.01.2006 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryke89 am 03.01.2006 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Farb Grund einstellung Windows  __Alle_ Farben!  wo Destop steht im pulldown menue dann übernemen schon gets komt vor nach Driver UPDATE


----------



## MoinIhrLuschen (4. Januar 2006)

rechte maustaste auf desktop, eigenschaften, einstellungen, erweitert, nvidia (oder Geforce 5700 oder was bei dir auch immer steht), dann Farbkorrektur, Farbänderungen anwenden auf ( alle ) einstellen u. unten bei Farbprofil  erweiterter Modus einstellen. Dann übernehmen u. ok drücken. Das wars  !


----------



## IXS (4. Januar 2006)

Stryke89 am 03.01.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute...
> Ich hab da so ein Problem. Wenn ich mit meinem Windows Media Player Videos abspiele, sind die Farbe des Videos völlig falsch dargestellt. Ich glaub die werden negativ dargestellt, also wo es blau sein sollte ist es orange, wo es schwarz sein soll ist es weiss, usw...
> Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen? Wie kann ich Videos wieder normal angucken? Ist es nur Einstellungssache?
> 
> Schonmal danke im vorraus^^




Media Player 9 ?
Der Spinnt meist schon bei der Installation. 

Mit dem 10er ist das noch nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## HanFred (4. Januar 2006)

IXS am 04.01.2006 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Media Player 9 ?
> Der Spinnt meist schon bei der Installation. .


bei dir vielleicht... kann man keinesfalls pauschalisieren.
jo... die lösung wurde ja schon hingeschrieben von MoinIhrLuschen. höchstwahrscheinlich ist es das.


----------



## Stryke89 (5. Januar 2006)

MoinIhrLuschen am 04.01.2006 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> rechte maustaste auf desktop, eigenschaften, einstellungen, erweitert, nvidia (oder Geforce 5700 oder was bei dir auch immer steht), dann Farbkorrektur, Farbänderungen anwenden auf ( alle ) einstellen u. unten bei Farbprofil  erweiterter Modus einstellen. Dann übernehmen u. ok drücken. Das wars  !



ich kann dieses Menü nicht fidnen, da ich ne Ati hab und keien nVidia...


----------



## Dimebag (5. Januar 2006)

Also, wenn die wirklich negativ dargestellt werden, könnte es eine Einstellung im Treiber sein. Früher hatte ATI doch diese komischen Farb-Profile, wie "Classic" oder so, vielleicht liegt's daran (auch wenn diese eigentlich nur bei 3D greifen sollten, afaik).

Ansonsten müsste man schon wissen, ob das nur bei .avis so ist, oder nur bei divx .avis, oder bei .wmv etc.


----------



## yarrak-hassan (5. Januar 2006)

Grafiktreiber neu installieren, dann dürfte es wieder gehen .


----------



## HanFred (5. Januar 2006)

Stryke89 am 05.01.2006 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> MoinIhrLuschen am 04.01.2006 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zieh mal das ganz neue DiVX oder das ganz alte 3.11. und deinstalliere das aktuelle.
ich hatte das prob auch mal mit einer ATi-karte, das hat sich dann auch auf andere videoformate ausgewirkt, u.a. WMV.
oder neue grakatreiber...
ich glaube es war ein konflikt zwischen Catalyst und dem DiVX-codec.


----------

